# Please  Donate & Upgrade Your Membership!



## HMF

*I want to encourage those of you who ENJOY our site and find it USEFUL to **DONATE** and **UPGRADE** your membership from active member to donating or premium membership. If you want to know the differences in membership benefits, please visit THIS PAGE: *

*https://www.hobby-machinist.com/premium/*

*Donating memberships start at just $10 per year.  These memberships are in fact donations that help pay our costs, and keep our site running!*

*Thank you for your donation, God Bless You!*


----------

